# Im a celebrity... Get me outa here....



## shootingstar (23 Nov 2007)

Glued to this at the moment... Highly entertaining stuff. Yes im sad i know... but can you believe its the oldies in the group scrapping!! tut tut

Have to say im loving Janice... She eccentric.. reminds me of someone... 

Can anyone clarify who Lynn actually is???? beside being a complete pain in the rear...


----------



## foxylady (23 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Glued to this at the moment... Highly entertaining stuff. Yes im sad i know... but can you believe its the oldies in the group scrapping!! tut tut
> 
> Have to say im loving Janice... She eccentric.. reminds me of someone...
> 
> Can anyone clarify who Lynn actually is???? beside being a complete pain in the rear...


 
Are you saying that Janice reminds you of David Gest because I would hvae to disagree with you on that one. David Gest was aboslutely the best ever person they had on this programme (apart from Paul Burrell doing the bushtucker trials, that was a scream) and should have won it.

Lynn is suupposed to be some PR Guru but quite frankly I agree she is a major pain, but will prob be kept in for a while longer as she aggravates everyone.

I was surprised to see marc bannerman go the first night and though it would have been Katie. At the moment I would say Chris Biggins has a good chance of winning.

On another note we really need to get out more


----------



## Merrion (23 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Can anyone clarify who Lynn actually is???? beside being a complete pain in the rear...


According to all the blurb before the show started she is a public relations guru and the feminist who inspired Jennifer Saunders' 'Absolutely Fabulous' character, Edina Monsoon.


----------



## shootingstar (25 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> Are you saying that Janice reminds you of David Gest
> On another note we really need to get out more



she reminds me of me!! ha yes i can be a bit off the scales at times & have been called a randon person from time to time. guesty should have won it last yr if not for himself then for virginika (spelled wrong) he he

glad to see lynn is gone.. 

i reckon biggins / janice / J - all have good chance of winning... entertaining stuff. yes need to get out more. ah well


----------



## Johnny Boy (26 Nov 2007)

Rather watch it than those documentries about hitler Nazis etc its a harmless show.The only thing is they are getting rid of the strong personalities and the bland people are staying


----------



## foxylady (26 Nov 2007)

Johnny Boy said:


> Rather watch it than those documentries about hitler Nazis etc its a harmless show.The only thing is they are getting rid of the strong personalities and the bland people are staying


 
Well Janice is still left and I agree the others are quite bland but in a nice way if that makes sense. I dont think they got the mix of people quite right this year, not enough crazys and no-one to really make your blood boil. I reckon Anna will go tonight or maybe even Gemma.


----------



## z106 (26 Nov 2007)

Gemma is gorgeous!!


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

yes not nearly enough crazies in there. I`d love to see someone like Gordon Ramsey or Pink or Amy Winehouse or Bono. Real celebs in the limelight.... how about Kate Moss & Pete Doherty thrown in there next yr without each other knowing... ???  Now there proper reasons to stay in and watch reality tv.

Ozzy Osbourne is mad as a hatter - can u imagine him eating vomit fruit!!


----------



## foxylady (26 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> yes not nearly enough crazies in there. I`d love to see someone like Gordon Ramsey or Pink or Amy Winehouse or Bono. Real celebs in the limelight.... how about Kate Moss & Pete Doherty thrown in there next yr without each other knowing... ??? Now there proper reasons to stay in and watch reality tv.
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne is mad as a hatter - can u imagine him eating vomit fruit!!


 

I dont think Ozzy would hack it to be honest and would prob leave it after a day. What about someone like Jimmy Saville


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

now your talking... 

or boy george? What about Leona Lewis even??? real celebs. not painstakingly annoying beyond recognition PR Guru`s..


----------



## z106 (26 Nov 2007)

so - was that a setup with mark and cerys?

According to some rumours mark and his girlfriend set it up to get themselves some attention and that cerys is the victim in all this scheming plan.

WHat d'ya reckon ??


----------



## Johnny Boy (27 Nov 2007)

qwertyuiop said:


> so - was that a setup with mark and cerys?
> 
> According to some rumours mark and his girlfriend set it up to get themselves some attention and that cerys is the victim in all this scheming plan.
> 
> WHat d'ya reckon ??


 I would agree for them any publicity is good publicity. Its funny watching them make fools of themselves


----------



## shootingstar (27 Nov 2007)

i think Mark is a hunk. I didnt know who Cery`s was until i saw her on Magic Music Channel the other say singing with Tom jones...!!! Shocking Singer!


----------



## truthseeker (27 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> yes not nearly enough crazies in there. I`d love to see someone like Gordon Ramsey or Pink or Amy Winehouse or Bono. Real celebs in the limelight.... how about Kate Moss & Pete Doherty thrown in there next yr without each other knowing... ??? Now there proper reasons to stay in and watch reality tv.
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne is mad as a hatter - can u imagine him eating vomit fruit!!


 
Havent been glued to it but have dipped in and out - Janice is fun to watch - OOOOOH MAAAAAAN!!!!

 Id LOVE to see Gordon Ramsay in it - and imagine the dinners he'd produce out of beans and rice  
Wonder would he balk at eating insects and stuff?

They should stick Bear Grylls in - he'd have no bother doing any of those trials.


----------



## foxylady (27 Nov 2007)

qwertyuiop said:


> so - was that a setup with mark and cerys?
> 
> According to some rumours mark and his girlfriend set it up to get themselves some attention and that cerys is the victim in all this scheming plan.
> 
> WHat d'ya reckon ??


 
Well in Sunday's papers the girlfriend is claiming to have been beaten up by Marc???? wonder is this true if so why did she wait till he  flirted with 
someone else.


----------



## foxylady (27 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> i think Mark is a hunk. I didnt know who Cery`s was until i saw her on Magic Music Channel the other say singing with Tom jones...!!! Shocking Singer!


 
Have to disagree with you there on both counts.


----------



## shootingstar (27 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> Have to disagree with you there on both counts.



Ah no way foxylady..? Ya serious? Mark is yummy stuff. I really honestly believe Cerys cant sing. ok ok to be fair, i only heard her the once singing with tom jones. Can you clarify any other hits she had? 

Imagine Naomi Campbell in the jungle - teehee... Her and another celeb who suffers from anger together for next yr.


----------



## shootingstar (27 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> Well in Sunday's papers the girlfriend is claiming to have been beaten up by Marc???? wonder is this true if so why did she wait till he  flirted with
> someone else.



Yes i was thinking about that.. How come she didnt say anything till now. Why does it have to be when Mark slips up with Cerys that she decides to blab? Not interesting at all.... sour grapes i say


----------



## foxylady (27 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Ah no way foxylady..? Ya serious? Mark is yummy stuff. I really honestly believe Cerys cant sing. ok ok to be fair, i only heard her the once singing with tom jones. Can you clarify any other hits she had?
> 
> Imagine Naomi Campbell in the jungle - teehee... Her and another celeb who suffers from anger together for next yr.


 
Am deadly serious, Mark yuk yuk yuk

Cerys's hits were road rage, the ballad of tom jones and I know there was a few others just cant think at the moment. Group she fronted was called catatonia.


----------



## pc7 (27 Nov 2007)

mulder and scully


----------



## shootingstar (27 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> Am deadly serious, Mark yuk yuk yuk
> 
> Cerys's hits were road rage, the ballad of tom jones and I know there was a few others just cant think at the moment. Group she fronted was called catatonia.



i`ll google them

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerys_Matthews

ok but this doesnt make her a good singer...


----------



## truthseeker (27 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Mark is yummy stuff.


 
I got a kiss off him in Club M a few years back - thought I was great, then I realised he was kissin all the ladies


----------



## shootingstar (27 Nov 2007)

truthseeker said:


> I got a kiss off him in Club M a few years back - thought I was great, then I realised he was kissin all the ladies



I read your posts laughing to myself. I thought you were male for some reason (maybe you are  ) so i was wondering why you were kissing Mark Bannerman. lucky duck!


----------



## foxylady (27 Nov 2007)

again yuk yuk yuk


----------



## truthseeker (28 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I read your posts laughing to myself. I thought you were male for some reason (maybe you are  ) so i was wondering why you were kissing Mark Bannerman. lucky duck!


 
hehehehe - theres food for thought there shootingstar - i hadnt realised I came across as masculine in my posts  

yes it was fun, mind you it was less fun when a queue formed and everyone was getting a kiss!!!


----------



## foxylady (28 Nov 2007)

truthseeker said:


> hehehehe - theres food for thought there shootingstar - i hadnt realised I came across as masculine in my posts
> 
> yes it was fun, mind you it was less fun when a queue formed and everyone was getting a kiss!!!


 
Are u sure they werent all trying to get away from him


----------



## Happy Girl (28 Nov 2007)

Must admit Mark wouldn't rock my boat at all. Other celebrities were named i.e. Leona Lewis, Gordon Ramsey, Bono, Naomi Campbell, etc. etc. The reasons these people are not on it is that they don't need the TV/media coverage it brings. They have enough celebrity status themselves as it is. That is why we get "mundane" and many "unknown" (certainly unknown to me anyway) people on the show. Having said that even though I am not an avid TV watcher I never miss a show. Hilarious light prog to have a giggle at, at 9.00 at night. But Ant and Dec certainly make it as far as I am concerned. Hucking Filarious they are


----------



## truthseeker (28 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> Are u sure they werent all trying to get away from him


 
maybe it was a queue out the door then???? hmmmmmm.....
i might add i hadnt a clue who he was at the time, except that he was 'from the telly'.

happy girl - i agree, although these shows can be career makers OR breakers, Im sure Jade Goody regrets doing Celeb Big Brother, whereas Id say Jordan is thrilled she did Im a Celebrity - she was already famous but she used it to change her public image.


----------



## foxylady (28 Nov 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Must admit Mark wouldn't rock my boat at all. Other celebrities were named i.e. Leona Lewis, Gordon Ramsey, Bono, Naomi Campbell, etc. etc. The reasons these people are not on it is that they don't need the TV/media coverage it brings. They have enough celebrity status themselves as it is. That is why we get "mundane" and many "unknown" (certainly unknown to me anyway) people on the show. Having said that even though I am not an avid TV watcher I never miss a show. Hilarious light prog to have a giggle at, at 9.00 at night. But Ant and Dec certainly make it as far as I am concerned. Hucking Filarious they are


 
I always say the same, i.e if they were real celebrities there is no way they would be on this programmes.

As for Ant & Dec I also agree and That Dec fella is easy on the eye as well, quite a cheeky little minx.


----------



## foxylady (28 Nov 2007)

truthseeker said:


> maybe it was a queue out the door then???? hmmmmmm.....
> i might add i hadnt a clue who he was at the time, except that he was 'from the telly'.
> 
> happy girl - i agree, although these shows can be career makers OR breakers, Im sure Jade Goody regrets doing Celeb Big Brother, whereas Id say Jordan is thrilled she did Im a Celebrity - she was already famous but she used it to change her public image.


 

Jade might regret doing celeb big brother but either way she still has a healthy bank balance and is prob the only person to do so well from bb


----------



## Guest127 (28 Nov 2007)

just watching end of gmofh now and I can't believe that anyone can be as thick as this lot. unbelievable. Irish education system just went up 100% in my estimation.


----------



## erw fran (29 Nov 2007)

absolutely, because that programme is such a true representation of british people and their education system.


----------



## blinkbelle (29 Nov 2007)

Biggins with the rat crawling on him ewwwww I could not watch it and him so comfy and trying to keep the rat warm!!! 

Biggins to win!!!!


----------



## shootingstar (29 Nov 2007)

I reckon its Janice -v- Biggins for the grande finale.... 

Ohhhh Mannnnnn....... 



(changing the subject - wasnt Hells Kitchen final brill last nite)


----------



## truthseeker (29 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I reckon its Janice -v- Biggins for the grande finale....
> 
> Ohhhh Mannnnnn.......
> 
> ...


 
agreed on the Janice Vs Biggins grand finale!

on a seperate note - shootingstar you need to get out more!!


----------



## shootingstar (30 Nov 2007)

truthseeker said:


> agreed on the Janice Vs Biggins grand finale!
> 
> on a seperate note - shootingstar you need to get out more!!



i know... *sob sob*
You see i work and slog all week long that i cant simply do anything other than sit on my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language watching TV Mon to Thurs because im too tired to do anything else. Fri`s Sat`s & Sun`s i spend in the pub. I lead a very tough life Truthseeker...


----------

